# huron pier



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

went out last night about midnight after work. wind was howling waves were crashing. went off the rocks by the west wall and got 1. she was 28"


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice Fish !!!!


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice eye man! We fished the west wall too from 5:30 to 8:15. I had one get off right by the rocks. Only one was landed while we were there, and it was still light out when he caught it!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Great job! What were you throwing?


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i got this one on a rattle trap


----------



## 5 bassing (May 15, 2008)

Nice fish, let me know if you need a net man


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, nice fish!


----------



## faceman9 (May 4, 2008)

Nice fish bud.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

thanks guys, i like to think that's just the first of many this fall


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone know if they are catching any perch off the pier?

Ryan


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice fish! Can't fish WW due to back injury.


----------



## The Bream Reaper (Jun 9, 2009)

Eye Spy said:


> Does anyone know if they are catching any perch off the pier?
> 
> Ryan


Talked to a guy who said he caught a few nice ones last week. Thats about all he said.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

the perch fishing isn't any good right now on the pier, they are dredging out there along the river and got it all messed up


----------

